# Are there Hang Tag attaching services??



## KelceyW (Dec 1, 2016)

Are there any services that will attach the hang tag to my shirts and then fold and bag them? 
Apparently I have 1000 shirts headed my way that are destined for single item retail but they are arriving in printer stacks with no UPC codes or tags. I know I can do them in house but am curious if anyone knows of a 3rd party company that will tag-n-bag?


----------

